# Haraella retrocalla question



## MissMorbus (May 23, 2007)

I bought a Haraella retrocalla recently. I'm having a little trouble finding care information for it. It's my first orchid. I've done tons of forum reading on orchids in general, I just can seem to find anything specific on this orchid. It's potted right now, but I plan to mount it after I get paid next week. How often do I need to water it? I've read to let it dry out a little and I've also read to keep it wet. 

Any tips?


----------



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2007)

Here is some info for you http://orchidspecies.com/haerodorata.htm It would also need good humidity.


----------



## MoreWater (May 23, 2007)

Or it can manage in low humidity, not the best watering, and low light. This is just to say that it takes abuse. 

Someone experimented with 3 growing conditions and posted results a couple of years ago on some forum - I wonder if the info is still around somewhere?


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2007)

Most folks that I know that are doing well with it grow it amongst their Phals.


----------



## MissMorbus (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I noticed today that the bloom was closing up. It's not wilting, it's actually closing. Is that a common thing for them to do when the bloom is old? It's the flower that the plant came with so I can't guess how old it is, but I've had it a little over a week so the flower is older than that. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ScottMcC (May 24, 2007)

in my experience, the flowers will last 1-2 weeks. luckily they seem to keep sending up new spikes every few weeks.


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

Ok here is what works for me an my two haerellas. Both are mounted with a small spahg pad. I then sit them in a bigger clay pot on top of a ball of sphag. I then place the whole pot in a small resevoir of water maybe a 1/4inch deep. Then I water the whole thing every two to three days. I was thinking of moving these to my outsode area, but not sure if they will like the oppressive heat of summer here.


----------



## MissMorbus (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Tadd! That gives me a pretty good idea of what to do. Considering the way you grow them, I guess they like a lot of humidity and a pretty good amount of water.


----------

